# 100 Sexiest Women in the World 2011



## Buterfly (8 Mai 2011)

Die Leser der FHM haben abgestimmt:



100. Izabel Goulart
99. Lady Gaga
98. Andrej Pejic
97. Bar Refaeli
96. Chelsy Davy
95. Gisele Bundchen
94. Leona Lewis
93. Christine Bleakley
92. Malin Akerman
91. Zoe Saldana
90. Angelina Jolie
89. Miley Cyrus
88. Olivia Munn
87. Genevieve Morton
86. Christina Aguilera
85. Hannah Tointon
84. Ana Beatriz Barros
83. Elizabeth Banks
82. Christina Hendricks
81. Dianna Agron
80. Natasha Alam
79. Jessica Lowndes
78. Jessica Biel
77. Charlize Theron
76. Eva Longoria
75. Doutzen Kroes
74. Avril Lavigne
73. Christian Serratos
72. Billie Piper
71. Jennifer Metcalfe
70. Kylie Bisutti
69. Keira Knightley
68. Emma Stone
67. Zoe Salmon
66. Olga Kurylenko
65. January Jones
64. Belinda Stewart-Wilson
63. Rachel McAdams
62. Candice Swanepoel
61. Taylor Swift
60. Alessandra Ambrosio
59. Lindsay Lohan
58. Elle Liberachi
57. Holly Willoughby
56. Dannii Minogue
55. Jessie J
54. Anne Hathaway
53. Amy Childs
52. Rachel Bilson
51. Kylie Minogue
50. Jorgie Porter
49. Rachel Stevens
48. Kara Tointon
47. Lea Michele
46. Nadine Coyle
45. Beyonce Knowles
44. Miranda Kerr
43. Shakira
42. Karen Gillan
41. Una Healy
40. Diora Baird
39. Kate Middleton
38. Eliza Dushku
37. Summer Glau
36. Sarah Harding
35. Gemma Arterton
34. Amber Heard
33. Eva Mendes
32. Scarlett Johansson
31. Pixie Lott
30. Kaya Scodelario
29. Daisy Lowe
28. Abbey Clancy
27. Audrina Patridge
26. Michelle Keegan
25. Britney Spears
24. Elisabetta Canalis
23. Emma Watson
22. Frankie Sandford
21. Hayden Panettiere
20. Vanessa Hudgens
19. Natalie Portman
18. Emily Atack
17. Ashley Greene
16. Mila Kunis
15. Kim Kardashian
14. Adriana Lima
13. Kristen Stewart
12. Cheryl Cole
11. Jessica Alba
10. Irina Shayk
9. Nicole Scherzinger
8. Kelly Brook
7. Marisa Miller
6. Brooklyn Decker
5. Olivia Wilde
4. Megan Fox
3. Rihanna
2. Katy Perry
1. Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


Es darf diskutiert werden ​


----------



## DerMarx (9 Mai 2011)

Das ist eine ganz seltsame Liste... also Lady Gaga zB wäre bei mir nichtmal unter den Top 1.000.000 da brauch ich ja nur einmal 10 Minuten bei mir durch die City zu laufen und mir rennen schon einige Dutzend hübschere über den Weg.


----------



## Franky70 (9 Mai 2011)

Es geht um sexy und Kate Middleton (39) ist vor Shakira (43)...ich meine...Humbug! 
Angelina Jolie auf 90. 
Avril Lavigne (74) wäre bei mir auch viel höher.
Klar, alles Geschmackssache, aber trotzdem habe ich den Eindruck, dass das irgendjemand ausgewürfelt hat.


----------



## mephisto5 (9 Mai 2011)

wo ist den bitte kate beckinsale?? oO


----------



## krawutz (9 Mai 2011)

Wozu die Aufregung ? Es haben nun mal keine normalen Menschen abgestimmt, sondern Leser der FHM !


----------



## Chamser81 (9 Mai 2011)

Ich werde wohl nie verstehen was an der Rosie so toll ist! Die find ich nicht mal ansatzweise attraktiv. Sie ist für mich sogar weniger als "08/15"!


----------



## Punisher (9 Mai 2011)

Na ja, über Geschmack lässt sich ja streiten


----------



## Black Sun (9 Mai 2011)

DerMarx schrieb:


> Das ist eine ganz seltsame Liste... also Lady Gaga zB wäre bei mir nichtmal unter den Top 1.000.000 da brauch ich ja nur einmal 10 Minuten bei mir durch die City zu laufen und mir rennen schon einige Dutzend hübschere über den Weg.


genau so ist es


----------



## Kite Flyer in 3D (9 Mai 2011)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl nie verstehen was an der Rosie so toll ist! Die find ich nicht mal ansatzweise attraktiv. Sie ist für mich sogar weniger als "08/15"!



Hehe, ich hab als ich die Liste sah gleich mal das Google angeschmissen und mir geschaut wer das denn bitte ist. Ne, also die hat nicht mal top 1000 verdient. Die Liste ist mir sowieso suspekt, viele kenn ich nicht, viele gefallen mir nicht, bin dankbar, dass ich Gaga, Fox u. Rihanna (um mal Beispiele zu nenne), nicht hübsch finden muss. :WOW:


----------



## Karrel (9 Mai 2011)

ich musste die gewinnerin erst einmal googlen...........ich glaube das sagt alles


----------



## AnnikaWehmeyer (11 Mai 2011)

Absolut nicht nachvollziehbar diese Liste.


----------



## Taran (12 Mai 2011)

Hauptsache, Emma Watson ist dabei!


----------



## gregor23 (17 Mai 2011)

Finde die Liste auch bescheuert zusammengesetzt. Die Nummer 1 kannte ich auch nicht. Sieht aus wie irgend so ein x beliebiges, nichts ausagendes Model. Aber heute muss ja immer alles glattgebügelt und charakterlos sein.


----------



## tttt (17 Mai 2011)

also Lindsay Lohan vor Frauen wie Eva Longoria oder Angelina Jolie, da stimmt doch auch was nicht


----------



## ElCoyote (3 Juni 2011)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL, Shakira, wie man die nach WAKA WAKA auch nur ansatzweise SEXY finden kann .... oi oi oi. lol3


----------



## solefun (4 Juni 2011)

ElCoyote schrieb:


> Shakira, wie man die nach WAKA WAKA auch nur ansatzweise SEXY finden kann ....


Stimmt, da wäre bunga bunga viel interessanter


----------

